# Adam's Archery is a Bowtech dealer again.



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Adam's Archery (in Milan) carries Bowtech again. It's a great shop if you've never been there you should check it out.

Ben


----------



## JHart (Nov 5, 2009)

Midland or Milan?, because I know theres a Adam's Archery on Willow rd. in Milan, great place


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

JHart said:


> Midland or Milan?, because I know theres a Adam's Archery on Willow rd. in Milan, great place



Milan (Typo fixed) Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been to Adams a few times. I wasn't overwhelmed with hospitality, but the service was ok. I heard Hog Wild Archery lost the bow tech rights due to alot of complaints from people that paid big money for bows and got less than high end service. One person spent about $1500.00 on a complete set up and started going to the bow tech place in Jackson after several bad run ins with the guy at Hog Wild. I've never been to HWA but after all the feedback I heard was negative, why bother. I hope to develope a better relationship with Adams since the shop I was using moved out of state.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I been to Adams it is ok, now that I have learned how to do my own arrows and most repairs to my bow. I really don't go to Adams or HWA. But this is something new to hear that HWA lost his Bowtech and Adams picked it up. 

As for comparing the customer service between Adams and HWA I would say they are equal.




Also Brian your truck looks wierd with small tires on it lol


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

bigcountrysg said:


> I been to Adams it is ok, now that I have learned how to do my own arrows and most repairs to my bow. I really don't go to Adams or HWA. But this is something new to hear that HWA lost his Bowtech and Adams picked it up.
> 
> As for comparing the customer service between Adams and HWA I would say they are equal.
> 
> ...


 I put the small tires on it last may to go up north and bring home everything from the property I sold. I planned on putting the other ones back on after I polished the wheels, hasn't happened yet! I never drive it anyway so I guess it doesn't matter how it looks sitting in the yard:lol:


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Been going there for years. While they seldom overwhelm you with friendliness, they are typically very thorough and professional in their work. Prices are fair and the indoor facility is top notch. Kinda sad to find out there will be Bowtechs next to my favorite brand tho:evil:


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Girtski said:


> Been going there for years. While they seldom overwhelm you with friendliness, they are typically very thorough and professional in their work. Prices are fair and the indoor facility is top notch. Kinda sad to find out there will be Bowtechs next to my favorite brand tho:evil:


Bowtech seems to be shooting pretty good for me...muha ha ha!


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

averageguy said:


> I've been to Adams a few times. I wasn't overwhelmed with hospitality, but the service was ok. I heard Hog Wild Archery lost the bow tech rights due to alot of complaints from people that paid big money for bows and got less than high end service. One person spent about $1500.00 on a complete set up and started going to the bow tech place in Jackson after several bad run ins with the guy at Hog Wild. I've never been to HWA but after all the feedback I heard was negative, why bother. I hope to develope a better relationship with Adams since the shop I was using moved out of state.


Are you sure that Howard lost bowtech last time I was in there he had plenty of bowtechs in stock and new ones in boxes. I will have to give him a call tonight to verify. But as of Bowtech's website Adam's and Hogwild are both dealers.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Just received official word from Hog Wild Archery they are still selling Bow Tech. Please if you are going to state something please have your facts straight, all it takes is a phone call or a facebook I.M.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I prefaced it with "I heard" not that I sit on the board of directors and it was gospel truth. Don't believe everything you read on the internet especially when it's not pressented as fact.


----------



## lil'hog (Mar 21, 2011)

I know for a fact that Hog Wild has NOT lost their dealer rights to Bowtech. He is suppose to have a protected area, but apparently bowtech thinks they can make more $$$ pitting their dealers against each other. Also, unless bowtech doesn't tell their dealer about complaints, that is probably also false. And if all the reviews you've heard have been negative then apparently you are talking to the wrong people. Just on the yellowpages there are at least a half dozen excellent reviews by people who are loyal customers. 

Maybe instead of listening to what everyone else is spewing you should check it out yourself. You might be surprised.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I will pass on ever going back to Adams archery. I purchased a brand new Mathews Drenalin there when they first came out and the last bow I will ever buy there. I shot the bow for a month two months and just could not keep a pattern and it just did not feel right for some reason so I went to shupachs in Jackson and come to find out they set me up with a draw length an inch to long. They charged me $35 to replace the cam and I was good to go. Have been going there ever since and I believe you would be hard pressed to find a better bow shop. Brian and his whole staff are second to none and I just bought a new Bowtech Destroyer 350 from shupachs last year and could not be happier. Best bow I have owned to date.


----------



## mathews_sux (Jun 1, 2011)

I will have to pass on Adams as well. Don't set your equipment down in their and expect to find it when you come back! I love Hog Wild, he's deffinately not gonna kiss your ***** with the purchacse of a bow but he will take care of you. He's working on my bow right now and one thing is for sure, that things gonna be ******* deadly when he's done with it!


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

mathews_sux said:


> I will have to pass on Adams as well. Don't set your equipment down in their and expect to find it when you come back! I love Hog Wild, he's deffinately not gonna kiss your ***** with the purchacse of a bow but he will take care of you. He's working on my bow right now and one thing is for sure, that things gonna be ******* deadly when he's done with it!



Wow! What Happened???


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

adams is in my opinon a awesome dealer for any bow..been doing business with them for 20 years and have always felt like family..Adams is the preferred bowtech vendor in the territory the way i have heard it stated and for good reason, clean, large selection, quality service and set up for whatever type of shooting floats your boat...my daughter just purchased her new mathews from them and I couldnt have been happier with the service


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

50 mile range per Bowtech dealer right?


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

britches said:


> 50 mile range per Bowtech dealer right?


that is what I thought or at least 25miles...there is a obvious reason Adams has bowtech..exposure, service ..i was there today getting some blazers and inserts and watched them sell 2 high end bowtechs and some high dollar mathews package .. the place was packed


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

mikieday said:


> that is what I thought or at least 25miles...there is a obvious reason Adams has bowtech..exposure, service ..i was there today getting some blazers and inserts and watched them sell 2 high end bowtechs and some high dollar mathews package .. the place was packed


hmmm thought you couldn't be both a Bowtech and Mathews dealer? That's what i was told when i 1st started shooting Bowtech back in the day


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

its more about market share then pride these days. when I was part of monster bows we learned quick that those protected areas were never really protected..the manufacture wants their money and aslong as they get it the battle on the street isnt a concern


----------

